

The Great Paper Caper - nathannecro
http://www.gq.com/long-form/the-great-paper-caper

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=paper+caper#!/story/forever/0/pape...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=paper+caper#!/story/forever/0/paper%20caper)

